# [Russian NR] 1.72 Pyraminx single - Ivan Katkov



## utkamath (Dec 1, 2015)

Russian NR.
Done at MPEI Open 2015, 1-look solve
Pyra: Moyu
Method: LBL
Also, 3.86 avg in final
Link: http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1173&cat=11&rnd=2


----------



## Berd (Dec 1, 2015)

Lbl! Insane!


----------

